# Plastic



## jimdoc (Apr 18, 2016)

For those who want another project.

http://preciousplastic.com/


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Apr 18, 2016)

Thanks a lot Jim! :evil: 

That's just what I need; another project. Now that I know I can build my own, I feel I need to. :roll: 

Dave


----------



## nickvc (Apr 19, 2016)

I like it, what a brilliant idea 8)


----------



## GotTheBug (Apr 19, 2016)

That is cool, thank You for sharing!


----------



## 4metals (Apr 19, 2016)

Once a refiner, always a refiner. Back in the day I purchased a piece of equipment called a granulator to chop up circuit boards into little pieces. These guys tell you how to make one. Great idea.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VFIPXgrk7u0


----------



## alexxx (Apr 20, 2016)

great videos & site to share


----------



## scrappappy (Apr 23, 2016)

Great idea! I'm thinking about doing this if I can make enough space in the garage.
I'm sure the recycling companies will drum up a campaign against it, unfortunately. Here in Phoenix, the PGA Tour was sponsored by an investment bank (FBR Open) until a new big money sponsor had it renamed the "Waste Management Phoenix Open". You bet it's Precious Plastic!


----------



## patnor1011 (Apr 23, 2016)

That machines these guys built are fantastic. Try to buy one somewhere and you will be charged tens of thousands.


----------



## 4metals (Apr 24, 2016)

He is a rather skilled young man, the equipment he makes is very professional looking. 

I wonder what those machines would cost to have fabricated vs. what the prefab parts (and heaters, controllers etc.) would cost alone. 

I heard that on aircraft carriers, they separate their plastics and press them with heat to melt them (much like his extruder) into flat pizza sized pancakes to save space on board. They likely sell the "pancakes" in port.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Apr 24, 2016)

4metals said:


> He is a rather skilled young man, the equipment he makes is very professional looking.
> 
> I wonder what those machines would cost to have fabricated vs. what the prefab parts (and heaters, controllers etc.) would cost alone.
> 
> I heard that on aircraft carriers, they separate their plastics and press them with heat to melt them (much like his extruder) into flat pizza sized pancakes to save space on board. They likely sell the "pancakes" in port.



I think it was on a discovery documentary I saw that they(the Navy) does do this.


----------

